# لكل تجربه اوضيقه نهايه



## mero_engel (2 فبراير 2010)

*اقوال عن الضيقه لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث







v إن الضيقة سميت ضيقة لأن القلب ضاق عن أن يحتملها .

v ضع الله بينك وبين الضيقة فتختفى الضيقة ويبقى الله المحب .

v لا توجد ضيقة دائمة تستمر مدى الحياة لذلك في كل تجربة تمر بك قل : مصيرها تنتهي . سيأتي عليها وقت وتعبر فيه بسلام . إنما خلال هذا الوقت ينبغي أن تحتفظ بهدوئك وأعصابك ، فلا تضعف ولاتنهار ، ولاتفقد الثقة في معونة الله وحفظه.

v إن المؤمن لا يمكن أن تتعبه التجربة أو الضيقات ... ذلك لأنه يؤمن بعمل اللـه وحفظه. ويؤمن أن اللـه يهتم به أثناء التجربة، أكثر من إهتمامه هو بنفسه … إنه يؤمن بقوة اللـه الذي يتدخل في المشكلة. ويؤمن أن حكمة اللـه لديها حلول كثيرة، مهما بدت الأمور معقدة. 

v الذين اختبروا الضيقة فقط ولم يختبروا المعونة الإلهية فهم قوم لم يفتحوا عيونهم جيدا لكى يبصروا الله .






(ان الضيقات هي عمليات تجميل يجريها الرب يسوع في نفوسنا (ابونا بيشوي كامل) 



إذا سلمـت النفـس ذاتهـا للرب بكـل قوتها يصلح الله الصالح لها هذه الأوضاع والعيوب واحده فواحدة لكي تحيدعنها
تاكد ان بعد هذة الضيقات سيعطى الله النعمه لان كل نعمه تتقدمها محنه .. فسلم امورك له فهو صادق فى وعده ( لا اهملك ولا اتركك , ان نسيت الام رضيعها انا لا انساكم ) ... متضايقين ولكن غير يائيسين ملقين كل همكم عليه لانه يهتم بكم ... من اقوال البابا كيرلس

لايوجد شيء تحت السماء يقدر ان يكدرني او يزعجني لاني محتمي في ذلك الحصن الحصين داخل الملجا الامين مطمئن في احضان المراحم حائز علي ينبوع من التعز ية ... من اقوال البابا كيرلس


البابا كيرلس السادس...كن مطمئنا جدا جدا ولا تفكر فى الامر كثيرا بل دع الامر لمن بيدة الامر.





تاكد ان بعد هذة الضيقات سيعطى الله النعمه لان كل نعمه تتقدمها محنه .. فسلم امورك له فهو صادق فى وعده ( لا اهملك ولا اتركك , ان نسيت الام رضيعها انا لا انساكم ) ... متضايقين ولكن غير يائيسين ملقين كل همكم عليه لانه يهتم بكم ... من اقوال البابا كيرلس

لايوجد شيء تحت السماء يقدر ان يكدرني او يزعجني لاني محتمي في ذلك الحصن الحصين داخل الملجا الامين مطمئن في احضان المراحم حائز علي ينبوع من التعز ية ... من اقوال البابا كيرلس


البابا كيرلس السادس...كن مطمئنا جدا جدا ولا تفكر فى الامر كثيرا بل دع الامر لمن بيدة الامر.

تاكد ان بعد هذة الضيقات سيعطى الله النعمه لان كل نعمه تتقدمها محنه .. فسلم امورك له فهو صادق فى وعده ( لا اهملك ولا اتركك , ان نسيت الام رضيعها انا لا انساكم ) ... متضايقين ولكن غير يائيسين ملقين كل همكم عليه لانه يهتم بكم ... من اقوال البابا كيرلس

لايوجد شيء تحت السماء يقدر ان يكدرني او يزعجني لاني محتمي في ذلك الحصن الحصين داخل الملجا الامين مطمئن في احضان المراحم حائز علي ينبوع من التعز ية ... من اقوال البابا كيرلس






البابا كيرلس السادس...كن مطمئنا جدا جدا ولا تفكر فى الامر كثيرا بل دع الامر لمن بيدة الامر.


إذا سلمـت النفـس ذاتهـا للرب بكـل قوتها يصلح الله الصالح لها هذه الأوضاع والعيوب واحده فواحدة لكي تحيدعنها

( القديس أنبا أنطونيـوس الكبير )

إحسبوه كل فرح ياإخوتي حينما تقعون في تجارب متنوعة عالمين أن إمتحان إيمانكم ينشىء صبرا(يعقوب2:1)

الترجمة الروجية لكلمة ضيقات تعني بركات وأكاليل... وهذه هي اللغة الروحية والذي يترجمها غير ذلك يتعب (قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث)

إذا شاء الله أن يريح أبناءه الحقيقيين لا يرفع عنهم التجارب...بل يعطيهم قوة ليصبروا عليها (القديس مارإسحق السرياني)

إذا أتت عليك تجربة فلا تبحث عن سببها...بل احتملها بدون حزن (القديس مرقس)

من أراد الإنتصار على التجارب بدون صلاة وصبر ازداد ضيقه بسببها (القديس مرقس)

بمقدار الحزن والضيقة تكون التعزية،لأن الله لا يعطي موهبة كبيرة إلا بتجربة كبيرة (القديس مارإسحق السرياني)

إذا اعتقدت أنك تستطيع أن تسلك طريق الرب بدون تجارب فاعلم أنك تسير خارجه وبعيدا عنه وعلى غير خطى القديسين (القديس مارإسحق السرياني)

الأحزان المرسلة إلينا ليست سوى عناية الله بنا(القديس مارإسحق السرياني




*​


----------



## روزي86 (2 فبراير 2010)

*إحسبوه كل فرح ياإخوتي حينما تقعون في تجارب متنوعة عالمين أن إمتحان إيمانكم ينشىء صبرا(يعقوب2:1)*
فعلا الضيقة بتخلي الانسان عنده صبر وقوة تحمل 
وربنا بيعطي كل انسان علي قدر ما يتحمل 

موضوع متميز وجميل

تسلم ايدك يا قمر
​


----------



## besm alslib (2 فبراير 2010)

* لا توجد ضيقة دائمة تستمر مدى الحياة لذلك في كل تجربة تمر بك قل : مصيرها تنتهي . سيأتي عليها وقت وتعبر فيه بسلام . إنما خلال هذا الوقت ينبغي أن تحتفظ بهدوئك وأعصابك ، فلا تضعف ولاتنهار ، ولاتفقد الثقة في معونة الله وحفظه.*



*شكرا ميرو على الموضوع المميز*

*وقداسة البابا دايما حكمته غالبه اي كلام *

*ربنا يبارك تعبك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 فبراير 2010)

بيعجبنى قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث لما يكون فى ضيقة بينصحنا بذكر ثلاث عبارات:
* كله للخير.
* مسيرها تنتهى.
* ربنا موجود.
شكرآآآآآآآآآآآ للموضوع وكمان تقيييييييييييييم
​


----------



## النهيسى (3 فبراير 2010)

*كن مطمئنا جدا جدا ولا تفكر فى الامر كثيرا بل دع الامر لمن بيدة الامر.


شكرا

للأقوال الرائعه

والمجهود
الرب معاكم​*


----------



## grges monir (3 فبراير 2010)

*العالم وضع في الشرير نعلم اننا نحن من الله والعالم كله قد وضع في الشرير 1يو 5: 19

لان العالم هو المكان الذي ُطرد اليه آدم وبنيه من الفردوس ,ولكن يسوع  جاء الينا وخلصنا من اللعنة والطرد وردنا مرة أخري الى مكانتنا الاولي كأبناء لله ,ووارثين الله بالمسيح.

والعالم يتحرك نحو الزوال والانتهاء وكل من هو من الله وليس من هذا العالم يدوس على هذا العالم ويحتقره ,وينتظر خروجه من العالم لانه طالما هو في العالم فلا يمكن أن يجد راحة أو استقرار في العالم !

والعالم أيضا لا يحب من هو من الله بل يضطهده وكلما داس الانسان الذي من الله على العالم وأحتقره كلما زاد اضطهاد العالم له *
*قد كلمتكم بهذا ليكون لكم فيّ سلام.في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق.ولكن ثقوا.انا قد غلبت العالم يو 16 : 33

والضيق الذى فى العالم هو ضريبة طبيعية لكل من يرفض العالم ولا يحبه كرامة لمحبة الملك المسيح ,فلا يستطيع الانسان أن يجمع أبداُ بين حب يسوع وحب العالم لانه أما تكون خاضع للعالم وتُُطيعه مع شهواته فتكون عدو لله او تطيع يسوع  وتخضع لحبه فتصير عدو للعالم ::

لا تحبوا العالم ولا الاشياء التي في العالم.ان احب احد العالم فليست فيه محبة الآب. 1يو 2 : 15
أما تعلمون ان محبة العالم عداوة للّه.فمن اراد ان يكون محبا للعالم فقد صار عدوا للّه.يع 4 : 4

ولهذا يجب أن يكون الانسان المحب للمسيح على دراية كاملة واستعداد لقبول ضريبة محبة المسيح من ضيقات عديدة من العالم ,وليعلم كل من وضع محبة المسيح في قلبه راسخة وتمتع بها ,انه سوف ينتظره ضيقات واضطهاد كضريبة طبيعية لمحبة يسوع  ورفض العالم *
**********
*موضوع مميز ميرو*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*


----------



## kalimooo (3 فبراير 2010)

*

موضوع رائع جداااا يا ميرو

حقاً انك مشرفة عن جدارة للقسم

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك

*


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 فبراير 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا يا ميرو 
تسلم ايدك 
ميرررررسى على الموضوع 
يستحق التقييم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ​


----------



## mero_engel (5 فبراير 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> *إحسبوه كل فرح ياإخوتي حينما تقعون في تجارب متنوعة عالمين أن إمتحان إيمانكم ينشىء صبرا(يعقوب2:1)*
> فعلا الضيقة بتخلي الانسان عنده صبر وقوة تحمل
> وربنا بيعطي كل انسان علي قدر ما يتحمل
> 
> ...


*ميرسي يا روزي يا حبيبتي 
عمرنا ما هنتعلم الصبر غير لما نجرب الضيقه 
نورتيني بمرورك الجميل 
الرب يباركك
*​


----------



## dodoz (5 فبراير 2010)

*من أراد الإنتصار على التجارب بدون صلاة وصبر ازداد ضيقه بسببها (القديس مرقس)*

*تاكد ان بعد هذة الضيقات سيعطى الله النعمه لان كل نعمه تتقدمها محنه .. فسلم امورك له فهو صادق فى وعده ( لا اهملك ولا اتركك , ان نسيت الام رضيعها انا لا انساكم ) ... متضايقين ولكن غير يائيسين ملقين كل همكم عليه لانه يهتم بكم ... من اقوال البابا كيرلس*

*ميرسى ليييييكى*
*موضووووع فى منتهى الروووعة*
*يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## mero_engel (6 فبراير 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> * لا توجد ضيقة دائمة تستمر مدى الحياة لذلك في كل تجربة تمر بك قل : مصيرها تنتهي . سيأتي عليها وقت وتعبر فيه بسلام . إنما خلال هذا الوقت ينبغي أن تحتفظ بهدوئك وأعصابك ، فلا تضعف ولاتنهار ، ولاتفقد الثقة في معونة الله وحفظه.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*بركته تكون مع جميعنا *
*ميرسي ليك علي مرورك الجميل *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
​


----------



## mero_engel (6 فبراير 2010)

rabna mawgod قال:


> بيعجبنى قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث لما يكون فى ضيقة بينصحنا بذكر ثلاث عبارات:
> * كله للخير.
> * مسيرها تنتهى.
> * ربنا موجود.
> ...


*بشكرك عزيزي علي تقيمك الجميل *
*وميرسي علي اضافتك القيمه للموضوع*
*الرب يباركك*
​


----------



## عادل نسيم (7 فبراير 2010)

*الي أختي ميرو*
*ستبقي دائماً وأبداً كلمات الأباء القديسين بالنسبة لنا هي المنارة لأعيننا وكنز لايفني مدى الحياة علي الأرض*


----------



## mero_engel (7 فبراير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *كن مطمئنا جدا جدا ولا تفكر فى الامر كثيرا بل دع الامر لمن بيدة الامر.
> 
> 
> شكرا
> ...


*ميرسي يا عزيزي نهيسي *
*علي مرورك اكريم *
*الرب يبارك حياتك*
​


----------



## mero_engel (7 فبراير 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *العالم وضع في الشرير نعلم اننا نحن من الله والعالم كله قد وضع في الشرير 1يو 5: 19
> 
> لان العالم هو المكان الذي ُطرد اليه آدم وبنيه من الفردوس ,ولكن يسوع  جاء الينا وخلصنا من اللعنة والطرد وردنا مرة أخري الى مكانتنا الاولي كأبناء لله ,ووارثين الله بالمسيح.
> 
> ...


*انا اللي بشكرك علي الاضافه الرائعه يا جرجس*
*تسلم ايدك*
*الرب يبارك حياتك*
*نورتني بمشاركتك المميزه*
​


----------

